# Master and Commander



## shsherm

The movie Master and Commander had a scene where the ship's doctor whose name I can't remember and the captain (Russell Crowe) played music by Boccherini together while sailing across the ocean. That was quite a nice touch i thought.


----------



## anephric

Fine work by Christopher Gordon - but you should seek out his scores to Moby Dick or On The Beach for a real treat. Both scores are on Varese, but I believe the former is out of print.


----------



## jurianbai

yes, great chamber music in Master and Commander. I really like the Boccherini musics in this movie.

can see the list of soundtrack here :
http://www.deccaclassics.com/music/soundtracks/masterandcommander.html


----------



## jsmusicbox

I love the scene where bach's cello suite #1 is playing.


----------

